# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ریاضی به تجربی ( پیشدانشگاهی)

## Arshia VZ

سلام
من سال بعد میرم پیش دانشگاهی.
خانواده گیر دادن که برم تجربی. منم دو دل شدم.
حالا ایا با توجه به حجم زیست 2 و 3 که یه نگاه هم بهش ننداختم میشه تو پیش زیست رو جمع کرد؟
ایا باید نهایی تجربیا رو هم بدم دوباره؟
ممنون

----------


## pouria98

> سلام
> من سال بعد میرم پیش دانشگاهی.
> خانواده گیر دادن که برم تجربی. منم دو دل شدم.
> حالا ایا با توجه به حجم زیست 2 و 3 که یه نگاه هم بهش ننداختم میشه تو پیش زیست رو جمع کرد؟
> ایا باید نهایی تجربیا رو هم بدم دوباره؟
> ممنون


رتبه 10 کشوری 93 (حسین خاکپور) تابستون تغییر رشته داد  رفت تجربی
شما هم اگه اراده داشتی باشید صدالبته که میشه فقط باید ساعت مطالعه زیستتون تو تابستون زیاد باشه یعنی 4 ساعت در روز! (دو ساعت صبح و دو ساعت هم شب)

خانواده هم به نظرم کار درستی میکنند ، اگه تو تجربی پذیرفته بشی خیال هم خودت و هم خانوادت راحته ... قدرشون رو بدون
ما که نفهمیدیم اخرش خانواده فهمید ما بزرگ شدیم و پیش رو تموم کردیم یا نه ...

----------


## Arshia VZ

> رتبه 10 کشوری 93 (حسین خاکپور) تابستون تغییر رشته داد  رفت تجربی
> شما هم اگه اراده داشتی باشید صدالبته که میشه فقط باید ساعت مطالعه زیستتون تو تابستون زیاد باشه یعنی 4 ساعت در روز! (دو ساعت صبح و دو ساعت هم شب)
> 
> خانواده هم به نظرم کار درستی میکنند ، اگه تو تجربی پذیرفته بشی خیال هم خودت و هم خانوادت راحته ... قدرشون رو بدون
> ما که نفهمیدیم اخرش خانواده فهمید ما بزرگ شدیم و پیش رو تموم کردیم یا نه ...



این سوال چی؟
ایا باید نهایی تجربیا رو هم بدم دوباره؟
---
تو تابستون میشه زیست 2 و 3 رو تموم کرد؟

----------


## pouria98

> این سوال چی؟
> ایا باید نهایی تجربیا رو هم بدم دوباره؟
> ---
> تو تابستون میشه زیست 2 و 3 رو تموم کرد؟


زاتسش زیست دو رو که مطمئنم مدرسه ازتون میگیره
اما زیست سوم رو فک کنم باید شهریور (نهایی) امتحان بدید
راستش این رو باید از مدرستون بپرسید خواهر من اما بابت دوم مطمئن هستم
===========
قطعا میشه ، شک نکنید به این موضوع
فقط زیاد بخونیدش تا تو طول سال خیالتون از بابت پایه راحت باشه

----------


## Arshia VZ

> زاتسش زیست دو رو که مطمئنم مدرسه ازتون میگیره
> اما زیست سوم رو فک کنم باید شهریور (نهایی) امتحان بدید
> راستش این رو باید از مدرستون بپرسید خواهر من اما بابت دوم مطمئن هستم
> ===========
> قطعا میشه ، شک نکنید به این موضوع
> فقط زیاد بخونیدش تا تو طول سال خیالتون از بابت پایه راحت باشه



اخه هم زیست 3 هم ریاضی  هم فیزیک هم زمین باید نهایی امتحان بدم. عقب میفتم فک کنم

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> من سال بعد میرم پیش دانشگاهی.
> خانواده گیر دادن که برم تجربی. منم دو دل شدم.
> حالا ایا با توجه به حجم زیست 2 و 3 که یه نگاه هم بهش ننداختم میشه تو پیش زیست رو جمع کرد؟
> ایا باید نهایی تجربیا رو هم بدم دوباره؟
> ممنون


سلام
با خودته-میتونی؟!
خانوادرو ول کن-ببین خودت چی علاقه داری-فردا خانواده نیست که کمکت کنه

مواد امتحانی -تعداد کتاب-زمان-اینا همرو از معاون مدرسه بپرس
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Arshia VZ

> سلام
> با خودته-میتونی؟!
> خانوادرو ول کن-ببین خودت چی علاقه داری-فردا خانواده نیست که کمکت کنه
> 
> مواد امتحانی -تعداد کتاب-زمان-اینا همرو از معاون مدرسه بپرس


 والا خودم فک میکنم میتونم پزشکی یا دندون قبول شم.
فقط ترسم از اینه که زیست 2 و 3 رو نتونم تموم کنم و وقت نشه. و اینکه زیست و فیزیک و ریاضی و زمین رو دوباره باید نهایی بدم

----------


## pouria98

> اخه هم زیست 3 هم ریاضی  هم فیزیک هم زمین باید نهایی امتحان بدم. عقب میفتم فک کنم


خواهرم ریاضی و زمین رو نمیخواد!!!
شما فقط باید زیست ها رو قبول بشید همین
انقدر نگران نباشید خواهر من
راحته راحت باشه خیالت
هم تموم میکنی و هم به تسلط خوبی میرسی

----------


## Arshia VZ

> خواهرم ریاضی و زمین رو نمیخواد!!!
> شما فقط باید زیست ها رو قبول بشید همین
> انقدر نگران نباشید خواهر من
> راحته راحت باشه خیالت
> هم تموم میکنی و هم به تسلط خوبی میرسی



اولا چرا میگی خواهرم؟ :Yahoo (4): 
دوما خب تو کنکور نمره ها تاثیر داره. پس من باید نمره ریاضی داشته باشم نه؟

----------


## pouria98

> اولا چرا میگی خواهرم؟
> دوما خب تو کنکور نمره ها تاثیر داره. پس من باید نمره ریاضی داشته باشم نه؟


شرمنده داداشم ، فک کردم اسمتون اوازه :Yahoo (4): 
اهان! نکنه شما میخواید کلا دیپلمتون برای کنکور هم تجربی باشه؟! درسته؟

خب برادر من اگه هدفت فقط تغییر رشتس همون زیست ها کافیه ، اما  اگه کرمتون میلوله( :Yahoo (4): ) و میخواید کلا تجربی بشید بله زمین رو هم باید امتحان بدید به همراه ریاضی
ولی با همون دیپلم (نهای) های ریاضی هم میتونید کنکور تجربی بدید!
اونوقت بجای 25 درصد 17 درصد (حدودا) میشه نهایی و بقیش میشه نتیجه کنکورتون
اگه معدلتون خوبه تو ریاضی به نظرم این کار رو نکنید

----------


## Arshia VZ

> شرمنده داداشم ، فک کردم اسمتون اوازه
> اهان! نکنه شما میخواید کلا دیپلمتون برای کنکور هم تجربی باشه؟! درسته؟
> 
> خب برادر من اگه هدفت فقط تغییر رشتس همون زیست ها کافیه ، اما  اگه کرمتون میلوله() و میخواید کلا تجربی بشید بله زمین رو هم باید امتحان بدید به همراه ریاضی
> ولی با همون دیپلم (نهای) های ریاضی هم میتونید کنکور تجربی بدید!
> اونوقت بجای 25 درصد 17 درصد (حدودا) میشه نهایی و بقیش میشه نتیجه کنکورتون
> اگه معدلتون خوبه تو ریاضی به نظرم این کار رو نکنید


فدات شم داداش دشمنت شرمنده :Yahoo (4): 
معدلم تو ریاضی 19.66

----------


## Arshia VZ

بد جور دو دلم. این همه حسابان خوندیم دلم میسوزه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pouria98

> فدات شم داداش دشمنت شرمنده
> معدلم تو ریاضی 19.66


نه بابا خواهش میکنم :Y (518): 
عجب معدلی عالیه داداشم



> بد جور دو دلم. این همه حسابان خوندیم دلم میسوزه


دلت برای چی بسوزه رفیق؟
خوب بیا تو کنکور تجربی ریاضی رو بالا بزن (همین طور فیزیک رو)
اینطوری دیگه نگرانیت هم برای زیست کم میشه
ریاضی رو بالا زدن فوق العاده تاثیر داره ... شدخیش نگیر داداش من

----------


## Amiiin

سلام من اینکارو تابستون ۹۴ کردم
الان در آستانه کنکور تجربی به سر میبرم :Yahoo (100): 
زیست دوم رو آموزش پرورش ازم گرفت زیست سوم هم نهایی بود :Yahoo (5):

----------


## raha..

> سلام
> من سال بعد میرم پیش دانشگاهی.
> خانواده گیر دادن که برم تجربی. منم دو دل شدم.
> حالا ایا با توجه به حجم زیست 2 و 3 که یه نگاه هم بهش ننداختم میشه تو پیش زیست رو جمع کرد؟
> ایا باید نهایی تجربیا رو هم بدم دوباره؟
> ممنون


اگر دوست داری بروقبولی توتجربی رتبه پایین میخواد پس باید بخونی واقعامیتونی بدون این که امتحان ها رابدی فقط برای کنکور تغییر رشته بدی و بری تجربیبه این فکر نکن که ریاضی فیزیکت احتمالا قوی تر از بچه های تجربیه به این فکر کن که زیست باضریب12 ضعیف تری پس اگربخون هستی برو

----------


## Arshia VZ

> سلام من اینکارو تابستون ۹۴ کردم
> الان در آستانه کنکور تجربی به سر میبرم
> زیست دوم رو آموزش پرورش ازم گرفت زیست سوم هم نهایی بود


ایشالله موفق باشی. وقت شد زیست ها رو تموم کنی؟
چقدر وقت میخواد؟

----------


## Amiiin

> ایشالله موفق باشی. وقت شد زیست ها رو تموم کنی؟
> چقدر وقت میخواد؟


خودم خوندم بدون معلم !
با یه برنامه درست پیش برو بخون
زیست سال سوم فصل های ۶ تا ۸ رو نخوندم - من دیپ مجدد نگرفتم در نتیجه واسم تاثیر نداشت 
اما اگه میخوای دیپ مجدد بگیری کامل بخون که نمره خوب بگیری

یه گاج سیاه هم بگیر (من خودم امتحان نهایی گلواژه ) رو گرفتم

پ.ن : من یه اشتباهی کردم همزمان کلاس کنکور زیست رو شروع کردم و خوندنم با کلاسم یکی نبود
به نظر من ترجیحا بعدش برو کلاس
توی این سه ماه تابستون میتونی از دی وی دی علی کرامت (رهپویان دانش ) استفاده کنی [خودم استفاده نکردم اما اکثرا تو این انجمن تاییدش کردن ] [برای درک بیشتر خوبه وگرنه برای نهایی همون کتاب درسس کافیه ]
موفق باشی
بازم میگم یهویی تصمیم هیجانی نگیریا کلی فکر کن راجع بهش فکر کن

----------


## کتی ملیح

*اگه خودت واقعا دلت میخواد تجربی بخونی رشتتو عوض کن.ولی اینکه بخوای مطابق میل خانواده پیش بری اصن اینکارو نکن:/
یادت باشه تو خودت زندگیتو به دوش میکشی،پس اونکاریو بکن که دلت میخواد،نه اونی که بقیه میخوان.

بعدشم اینکه همینکارو من کردم. ولی اگر بخوای مطمئنانه  بهت بگم،باید روی دوساله درس خوندن حساب کنی.سال اول تمام درسارو بخونی و زیست رو سریع پیش بری و دو دور سال اول تمومش کنی(اگر کامل نفهمیدیش بار اول هم مشکلی نیس) بعد سال بعدش دیگه عین یه کنکوری تجربی میتونی درس بخونی

زیست 2 و زیست 3 و زمین شناسی رو ازت امتحان میگیرن. بعضی جاها شیمی و فیزیک رو هم امتحان میگیرن:/*

----------


## کتی ملیح

*درضمن،تو میتونی پیش دانشگاهیتو هم همون ریاضی بخونی و سر راست تجربی کنکور بدی،اما دلیل اینکه من امتحانشو دادم و پیش دانشگاهیمو تجربی خوندم این بود که حوصله نداشتم ریاضی ای که مختص کنکورم نیست رو بخونم بعد اینکه یه چند هفته ی کوتاهی هم رفتم مدرسه و میخواستم سر کلاس زیستا بشینم و اینکه میخواستم کلا پیشو مدرسه نرم برای همین رفتم بزرگسال من تا تقریبا اواخر آذر ماه اون سالی که پیش دانشگاهی بودم،ریاضی گذروندم،از امتحانات ترم اول وارد تجربی شدم*

----------


## AmirAria

اگه بخوای دیپلم ریاضی بمونی فقط زیست 1 و 2 رو امتحان میگیرن و نمره حسابانت هم جای ریاض 3 معادل سازی میشه 
زمین رو امتحان نمیدی و زیست 2 هم نهایی هستش ولی برای کنکورت نمرش تاثیری نداره به هیچ وجه 
و زمین و زیست برات توی کنکور 100 درصد حساب میشه 
بقیه دروس 18.5 درصد

----------


## Arshia VZ

> اگه بخوای دیپلم ریاضی بمونی فقط زیست 1 و 2 رو امتحان میگیرن و نمره حسابانت هم جای ریاض 3 معادل سازی میشه 
> زمین رو امتحان نمیدی و زیست 2 هم نهایی هستش ولی برای کنکورت نمرش تاثیری نداره به هیچ وجه 
> و زمین و زیست برات توی کنکور 100 درصد حساب میشه 
> بقیه دروس 18.5 درصد



ببینید درست میگم یا نه
من میخوام کنکور تجربی رو بدم و اصلا حال و حوصله دیپ مجدد ندارم.
تو سابقه تحصیلی نمره حسابانم جای ریاضی تاثیر داده میشه.
.......
بعد زیست  3 و فیزیک و ... رو باید نهایی امتحان بدم یا کلا نیازی نیس؟
ممنون

----------


## alis

باید نهایی امتحان بدید زیست رو که مطمعنم

----------


## AmirAria

> ببینید درست میگم یا نه
> من میخوام کنکور تجربی رو بدم و اصلا حال و حوصله دیپ مجدد ندارم.
> تو سابقه تحصیلی نمره حسابانم جای ریاضی تاثیر داده میشه.
> .......
> بعد زیست  3 و فیزیک و ... رو باید نهایی امتحان بدم یا کلا نیازی نیس؟
> ممنون


فقط زیست 1و زیست 2 رو باید امتحان بدی

----------

